

I was bored so I did a Flickr Instant Search - rbreve
http://instantimg.appspot.com/flickr

======
fletchowns
Do we really need every single one of these Instant Search copy cats to be
posted to Hacker News? A few lines of JavaScript to submit a form for you
after you type a few letters is not impressive at all.

~~~
danielha
Submit something awesome and I'll upvote your technical feats instead.

------
petervandijck
Want a job? ;)

------
torial
I did a few searches... land, cobra, corn... and really didn't get many
results that matched those words. Is that just how people are tagging them
w/in Flickr?

~~~
rbreve
The default order is date-posted-desc I should try other parameters like
interestingness-desc, interestingness-asc, and relevance.

------
wccrawford
I don't think your search is working correctly. Google's 'instant' shows its
prediction's results. Yours shows the results of the exact characters already
entered. Yours only shows the prediction if you hit 'enter' and let it auto-
complete.

~~~
rbreve
Yes you are right, I will try that

------
cmelbye
I can see that you're providing a prediction, and it was actually spot on
accurate for my search term very early on ("golden retriever"). How do I
actually have it use that term?

~~~
wccrawford
I tried that search and when I hit 'enter', it filled the rest in and did the
search

------
cloudwalking
The appeal of instant search is completely lost on something like this, where
a bunch of heavy pictures have to be constantly reloaded.

~~~
quellhorst
It is fast on my fiber optic connection.

------
hellweaver666
Errrm... I searched for "dog" and got pictures of women, then searched for
"cat" and got pics of cars. Not sure whats up there!

------
robertp
Can you send me an email? rob@3e-lab.com Im trying to build an instant search
for a big online retailer.

------
edkennedy
Now working for me, no instant updates and pressing enter on search query does
nothing. Firefox 3.6.9

~~~
rbreve
I just fixed it, I removed a console.log line that was breaking firefox. Enter
will only apply the google suggest query on your search. Thank you

~~~
edkennedy
Works now. I see you limited the amount of search results. No pagination?

------
beaumartinez
You were bored? It shows.

